# [VZW] Battery life question (from a Galaxy Nexus owner)



## missingplugin (Aug 25, 2011)

Does it have decent battery life? Especially on roms like CM10 or AOKP? (I really just check social networks and news a lot throughout the day and use the browser often. No gaming at all) As of right now, my phone running the newest BuglessBeast can barely make it the whole day with the extended battery, but I attribute that to the processor and non unified LTE chip.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

The battery on this thing crushes the GNex in every way, shape, and form. You will be amazed.

Lasts the longest on TW in my experience.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## missingplugin (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the fast reply. I've been looking around the forums and it seems to be the census. Looks like a good phone to get. And the camera is better....


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Battery life is excellent.

Sent from my htc_jewel using RootzWiki


----------



## tu3218 (Sep 28, 2011)

battery life is better, camera is better, signal is better, screen is better. This list can go on. I loved my galaxy nexus and still do, but there is no doubt that this phone trumps it. Especially in battery life.


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll say this, I have 3 hours of on screen time and I still have 40% battery left. I also would drop data constant on my base but I ddint drop data at all today was my first day using the GS3 so glad I got it. All though I will miss the dev support of Gnex I'm happy I have a phone that works right out of the box

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

yesterday i played minecraft for 3 hours and battery still lasted 16hrs


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> The battery on this thing crushes the GNex in every way, shape, and form. You will be amazed.
> 
> Lasts the longest on AOSP in my experience.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

jbzcar said:


> Fixed that for ya.


Now that we got the extra ~400 mAh of our battery being reported? Now that it thinks we don't have an 1,800 mAh battery? lol


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

> > *MistaWolfe, on 28 August 2012 - 02:37 PM, said:*
> > The battery on this thing crushes the GNex in every way, shape, and form. You will be amazed.
> >
> > Lasts the longest on AOSP in my experience.
> ...


Lol.Not for me! And I have less syncing when I run AOSP, plus less running processes. Also, both always run at 1512 max.But I still run AOSP Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

